# Nuvo H20 Water softeners



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

*Novo water conditioning products*

I received an email from supplier regarding training to become a certified "Novo dealer". I am already trained in water treatment from NAIT but rarely do water-softener installs, am against RO systems completely and haven't had any UV requests....

Is there any significant advantage to the Novo systems? I know they are pricey but does a NOVO dealer receive a juicy enough discount to invest the time and energy into advertising/providing these products? Anybody a Novo fan and have some in-sight or recommendation regarding the training and if it necessarily required to install/service these systems ?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I got that too. I filed it in the plastic bin beside my desk. I think it depends how much residential work you do.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it NOVO, or is it NuVo? I haven't heard of NOVO.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Either way, stop yelling!


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Customer specifically asked for Nuvo H20. So I popped it in today. Havent installed this system before. This is the picture of my install. Any feed back on Nuvo water softeners????


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I heard they are really just a citrus filter. Great for scheduled maintenance contract!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I see stuff like that on water lines for soda fountains, bars, etc. I think it's a filter as opposed to a softener, but I could be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Snake oil! I've put a few in as "tests" on commercial steam sauna boilers to help keep mineral build up down.. didnt see any difference in fact it seemed to cause more build up issues.. Switched back to tried and true salt with no issues..!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I see stuff like that on water lines for soda fountains, bars, etc. I think it's a filter as opposed to a softener, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


They claim their special citrus membrane cartridge will soften the water "Better Than Salt Systems"


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

As per the rep I met once on this very product... It DOES NOT claim to remove the minerals. It rather binds them up. The process is called chelation I think. The calcium (our primary hardness mineral here) will still show up on shower doors and such. According to the rep, it can be wiped off with a damp cloth or such. Their marketing attempt is no salt in the water and natural products derived from orange. 


I still have a salt using ion exchange softener in my house!!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

That a carbon filter and it should of been installed outside or where ever the yard service enter the home 
Just my two quarters.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Its snake oil. And so is the halo, the worst of them.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Got it too. Dealer is running a nuvo special that every two cartridges you buy you get one free.but its snake oil.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> That a carbon filter and it should of been installed outside or where ever the yard service enter the home
> Just my two quarters.


Thats the 1st level of a 3 level townhouse. Water main comes into the building right where I tied in. Nuvo claims its a softener that uses citric to seperate minerals


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

NORTHSTAR said:


> Thats the 1st level of a 3 level townhouse. Water main comes into the building right where I tied in. Nuvo claims its a softener that uses citric to seperate minerals


 

you did a nice job installing it, solid to the wall.....

now be ready in about 6 months to go out and change out that filter for them....


this product is just junk, and they will figure it out once they buy another one and have to pay you to do the service


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Ya so Novo is a sister company to Canature i believe, not at all related to Nuvo... FYI. Just a newer Canadian water treatment supplier. They carry a solid line of well priced water softeners & conditioners and Carbon filter systems and all the basics. 

I just chose a Novo compact Ultra-high efficient softener w/ carbon filter system to try out in a coffee shop and it's expected to work great as its easy to install, provided in conjunction with maintenance contract, soft water advantages, salt actually enhances the taste of coffee (try putting a pinch with your coffee beans next brew you make) and if it goes as well as expected i'm gonna start advertising them more because edmonton city water is 3 times harder than whats optimal.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

NORTHSTAR said:


> Customer specifically asked for Nuvo H20. So I popped it in today. Havent installed this system before. This is the picture of my install. Any feed back on Nuvo water softeners????


Do you have to mount hot water tanks to the walls in your area?


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Do you have to mount hot water tanks to the walls in your area?


Yes. Here in california we have earthquakes. Its code to strap the tank to the wall.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Totally diffrent ball game them here. We out then in ceilings in commercial


----------

